# ID for a friend



## ClintW (Sep 24, 2015)

One of my friends had some wood from his grandpa. He said Brazilian cherry, but I think other wise. Fairly heavy and dense.
Any help with ID'ing would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## phinds (Sep 25, 2015)

Nice photography.

Almost certainly panga panga (based on end grain closeup), although the color is a bit puzzling on the face grain and the two shots (presumably face and edge) show distinctly different colors. Can you get a farther away shot of the face grain and make sure the color posts accurately?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ClintW (Sep 25, 2015)

The color is correct on both face grain shots. Thw end grain was hard to get the detail, so I had to shine a light on it. Color is off on that shot. 
There are two pieces. One is noticeably more red, and one is brownish. It will be the better part of a week before he is back in town.


----------



## phinds (Sep 25, 2015)

ClintW said:


> The color is correct on both face grain shots. Thw end grain was hard to get the detail, so I had to shine a light on it. Color is off on that shot.
> There are two pieces. One is noticeably more red, and one is brownish. It will be the better part of a week before he is back in town.


Ah, well that explains the color differences. Are you sure they are the same wood? The top pic and end grain go together but I'm less sure about the middle pic.


----------



## ClintW (Sep 25, 2015)

I am not positive on them being the same. From a quick glance the grain and figure looked pretty similar. Just one looks more red. I'll try to get another pic in the next week or so.
Thanks!


----------



## phinds (Sep 25, 2015)

ClintW said:


> I am not positive on them being the same. From a quick glance the grain and figure looked pretty similar. Just one looks more red. I'll try to get another pic in the next week or so.
> Thanks!


Hm ... I've never seen any red panga panga so this is a bit strange. Yeah, it you can get more pics that would be good, and again, pics that close on the face grain are useful but it is also good to have one farther out so you get a sense of the overall grain pattern

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

